# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΜΕ ΤΡΟΜΑΖΕΙ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΜΟΥ

## BrokeN_DoLL

Ωρες ωρες θα θελα να κλεισω το στομα του καθενος με μια μονωτικη ταινια! με εκνευριζουν ολοι μα ολοι!!! δεν ειναι δυνατον να ακουω αυτα που ακουω!!!! εχω μια υπονοια πως ολοι θελουν να με μπερδευουν και να με συγχιζουν και δεν το μπορω! θελω να παρω τον γιατρο μ αλλα δν ξερω τι να του πω περι αυτου οποτε δεν τον παιρνω!

μου λεει χτες μια κοπελα στην δουλεια πως πηγε διακοπες 4 μερες και εβαλε 2 κιλα!!!!!!αυτη ειναι κοκαλο πολυ αδυνατη της ειπα πως δεν γινεται να βαλε 2 κιλα λιπος θα ναι υγρα, κ ομως αυτη επεμενε πως ειναι λιπος!!!!! τοτε τρομαξα κ εγω επειδη τωρα για 5 μερες ετρωγα καθε βραδυ ποπ κορν περιπτερου και μαλιστα 2 μερες εφαγα σουβλακια το 1 βραδυ κ γλυκο το αλλο

δεν προσπαθισα να κανω εμετο ομως ειπα ισως αμα δεν κανω θα νιωσω δυνατοτερη! ομως σημερα το πρωι εφαγα 1 μεγαλο κρουασαν που το παραγεμισα μερεντα και δεν την παλευα αλλο πηγα να το βγαλω αλλα η μερεντα κολλαει στο φαρυγγα και δεν βγαινει με τπτ οποτε εμεινε μεσα μου! σε ενα περιοδικο διαβασα πως παχαινεις αμα τρως καθε μερα για πολλες μερες ποσοτητες φαγητου πληρης 3 φορες την μερα καθως κ ενδιαμεσα σνακς! 

μπερδευομαι παλι κ συγχεεται ο εγκεφαλος και νιωθω χοντρη παλι! με τσαντιζει! περιμενω κ περιοδο και δεν την παλευω! ημουνα πιο δυνατη αλλα να 6 μερες τωρα σκατα και δεν ξερω αν αυτα π εφαγα με παχυναν η οχι επειδη ναι μεν ητανε φαγητα αλλα δεν ηταν 3 φορες την μερα ηταν 1,5 απλα φοβαμαι που ηταν βραδυ κλπ κλπ ολο αυτο με θερμιδοκιλα μ προκαλει συγχιση και αγχος και οσο διαβαζω κ μαζευω πληροφοριες για να ξεκαθαρισω και να ηρεμισω τοσο μπλεκομαι γιατι δεν υπαρχει κατι ΣΤΑΝΤΑΡ!!!

ειναι εντε΄λως ΑΝΟΗΤΟ!!!γιατι να μην υπαρχει κατι στανταρ. κ μαλιστα μεχρι κ ημ/λογιο φαγητου ειπα να κρατησω να μετραω τις θερμιδες μ καθημερινα αλλα @@ φοβαμαι να μετρησω τις αλλες μερες γιατι ισως ειναι πανω απο 10.000 σε 1 βδομ!!!!!με ενοχλει αφανταστα!

παρακαλω πειτε μου κατι γιατι το χανω και μαλιστα δεν αντεχω ουτε να δουλεψω μπορω ολο σκεφτομαι και εχω καταστροφικες τασεις χτες εψαχνα απο το νετ τροπους και τεχνικες να κανεις ευκολα εμετο αλλα δεν βρηκα τπτ αξιολογο διαβασα μια κοπελα π λεγε πως ειχε βρει τροπο να κανει εμετο κ να βγαζει το φαι ολο χωρις να βαλει καν δαχτυλο αλλα δεν ειπε πως το κανει πως γινεται αυτο πως τα καταφερνουν κ ανακουφιζονται κ εγω ωρες ωρες ακομα καν πριν το προσπαθησω δεν μπορω επειδη το σκεφτομαι?!!!

πειτε μου κατι please.............

----------


## Mystic

Κοριτσάκι όμορφο (είμαι σίγουρη ότι είσαι),

Αυτό που περνάς ακούγεται εφιαλτικό. Έχω περάσει κι εγω εμμονές ανα διαστήματα και ξέρω πως είναι. Ο χαμένος χρόνος από τη ζωή μας.

Ξέρω πως ότι κι αν σου πω δεν θα πάρει μακρυά τη διαταραχή. Αλλά πρέπει να βρεις έναν άνθρωπο και να δουλέψεις συστηματικά αυτό σου τον πόνο. Ο γιατρός σου βοηθάει; Κάνετε ψυχοθεραπεία; Τι είδους; 

Δεν παχαίνεις έτσι. Μην ανησυχείς. Κι εγώ κάθε βράδυ τρώω πολύ γιατι τρέχω όλη μέρα και μετά πεινάω απίστευτα. Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το καλύτερο αλλά το χρειάζομαι. Δεν μπορώ να κοιμάμαι νηστική. Μην ταλαιπωρείς το σώμα σου με εμετούς. Ζήτα βοήθεια από ειδικούς. Στο αιγηνήτειο έχουν τμήμα για τις διαταραχές πρόσληψης τροφής. Ρώτησε εκεί.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου γλυκια μ να σαι καλα. εσυ εχεις παρατηρησει αλλαγη στο σωμα σου? περυσι βασικα ετρωγα καθε βραδυ απο βουλιμια γλυκα, κ επειδη δν μπροουσα να κανω εμετο τα κραταγα και παχυνα σε 3 μηνες μερικα κιλα. δν ξερω ποσα επειδη δεν ζυγιζομαι πια ισως 3 καπου εκει..... ισως κ παραπανω αν κ δν πιστευω αν και φανηκε στους αλλους διαφορα. τωρα δν το κανω καθε μερα 3 φορες την βδομ μονο και οχι γλυκα συνεχεια. απλα με τρομοκρατει επειδη ειναι βραδυ. λενε πως παιζει ρολο για το βραδυ επειδη πεινας ολη μερα και πεφτεις με τα μουτρα σε περισσοτερο ογκο τροφης γιαυτο ειναι κ ο μυθος πως το βραδυ παχαινει αλλα δν ξερω. μετα αλλοι λενε πως παιζει ρολο ο συνολικος αριθμος θερμιδων ημερισιως και εβδομαδιαιως! τι να πω!!!! 

ο γιατρος μ δινει φαρμακα μιλαμε κιολας μ λεει παντα την ειληκρινη τ γνωμη οταν με βλεπει κ πως του φαινομαι. μ εχει απαγορευσει να ζυγιζομαι κ να μετραω θερμιδες. δεν ζυγιζομαι αλλα θερμιδες μετραω επειδη δεν γινεται να χασω κ αλλο 1 μεσο ασφαλειας πια δεν θα χω τπτ!

μ λενε οι φιλοι μ δν εχω παχυνει αλλα δν μπορω να το ξερω αμα παχαινω σιγα σιγα κ δν το παρατηρουνε? κ φανει μια μερα? επισης με απασχολει το γεγονος οτι δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως ειμαι μπροστα στον καθρευτη σε ποια κατηγορια ειμαι. δεν μπορω να καταλαβω, επειδη οσο κ αν με κοιταω δεν μου βγαινει χαρακτηρισμος και με αγχωνει κ αυτο!!!!δεν μπορεις να δεις τον εαυτο σου!

τελικα τι ειμαστε. δεν ξερω

----------


## Mystic

Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει αλλαγή στο σώμα μου. Από το καλοκαίρι έχω βάλει 1,5 κιλό αλλά πάντα το χειμώνα παχαίνω λίγο. Τώρα είμαι 52 και ύψος 1,68. Εννοείται οως εμεις δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε αντικειμενική εικόνα για τον εαυτό μας αλλά θα έχεις παρατηρήσει κι εσυ ότι όταν είμαστε καλά ψυχολογικά αλλάζει και η εικόνα που έχουμε για εμάς.
Επίσης, είμαι σίγουρη πως η εμμονή σου αυτή με τα κιλά πηγάζει από άλλα κενά που έχεις-το ξέρεις κι εσύ. Προφανώς με τον γιατρό σου δεν το δουλεύεται ψυχοθεραπευτικά όσο θα έπρεπε. Με το να σου λέει τη γνώμη του δεν αλλάζει κάτι. Και 1000 άνθρωποι να στο πουν σε λίγο καιρό πάλι το ίδιο θα νιώθεις. Πρέπει να βρεις τη δύναμη να το αντιμετωπίσεις με συστηματική βοήθεια και κατάματα. Είναι κρίμα να υποφέρεις και να καταστρέφεις τον οργανισμό σου με εμετούς.

Ελπίζω να νιώθεις λίγο καλύτερα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι σε ευχαριστω. με τα κιλα που εισαι πως φαινεσαι ?πως σ λενε οι αλλοι πως φαινεσαι? αδυνατη, κανονικη, καμπυλωτη ή παρα πολυ αδυνατη?

----------


## Mystic

κανονική προς αδύνατη

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εμενα γιατι στα 51 μ λεγανε πως ειμαι σαν να χω ανορεξια ολοι? ειδες π σ λεω? σκατα ποτε δν θα μαι αδυνατη οπως αλλες που ναι το καλουπι τους γεννηθηκα να μαι ζωον

----------


## marian_m

Δεν μπορώ να ακούω αηδίες.
1.Για να βάλεις 2 κιλά λίπος σε δυο μέρες πρέπει να φας 14.000 θερμίδες πάνω από την ημερήσια ανάγκη του οργανισμού, που είναι γύρω στις 2.000 θερμίδες πάνω-κάτω. Εξαρτάται από το άτομο (φύλο, ύψος, σκελετός, τρόπος ζωής). Δηλαδή, γύρω στις 9.000 θερμίδες ημερησίως. Τι έφαγε λοιπόν αυτή η ανεγκέφαλη που κάθεσαι και ακούς Broken_DoLL? Και αφού τα έφαγε, έκανε και λιπομέτρηση, οπότε είναι σίγουρη ότι τα έβαλε σε λίπος.
2.Με ύψος 1.68 και βάρος 52 κιλά δεν είσαι κανονική, είσαι αδύνατη ως πολύ αδύνατη.
3.Η σωστή διατροφή μας βοηθάει να διατηρούμαστε στα κιλά μας ή να χάσουμε κιλά. Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερος τρόπος για να χαλάσουμε το στομάχι μας, να καταπονούμε τον οργανισμό μας και να βάλουμε κιλά, από το να μην τρώμε όλη μέρα και να πλακωνόμαστε το βράδυ στο φαί. 3 γεύματα τη μέρα και 2 σνακ ενδιάμεσα είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος και να μην πεινάμε και να έχουμε ενέργεια όλη μέρα.
Οπωσδήποτε πρωινό, που μπορεί να είναι και αρκετά πλούσιο, χωρίς τύψεις, αφού θα κάψουμε τις θερμίδες ως το βράδυ. Το βραδινό θα πρέπει να είναι το πιο φτωχό γεύμα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε συ δεν αντιλεγω εχεις απολυτο δικιο. ομως προσπαθω μερικες μερες την βδομ να μην τρωω τοσο εντονα για να χω περιθωριο αν φαω παραπανω καποια μερα κ νιωσω ανασφαλεια, να σκεφτω πως τις αλλες μερες δεν εφαγα πολυ οποτε μπορω να ισοσταθμισω και ετσι ισως να μην νιωσω την αναγκη να τα βγαλω! αλλωστε οποιος πασχει απο βουλιμια ειναι δυσκολο να κρατησει ενα ισσοροπημενο προγραμμα γιατι αναλογα με τις μερες, δεν μπορεις ή μπορεις να αντισταθεις. περναω φασεις πχ που δεν πειναω και δεν χρειαζομαι πραγματικα κατι αλλα μ χει κατσικωθει στο μυαλο να φαω ''βρωμικα''. δεν λεω πως πλακωνομαι καθε βραδυ απλα 3 φορες την βδομ θα τυχει να φαω εξω πχ σε εστιατοριο η σε σινεμα και πραγματικα ΔΕΝ την παλευω ακομα κ οταν βγαινω εξω να προσπαθω να παρω Ο,ΤΙ πιο light εχει ο καταλογος και ολοι γυρω μ να τρωνε ο,τι γουσταρουνε! οποτε τρωω εκει οταν βγαινω!

με εχει πιασει πως με παχαινει δεν ξερω.......δεν τρωω πανω απο 1200 την μερα ομως υπαρχει περιπτωση 2 φορες την βδομ να φαω! αλλα προσπαθω τις αλλες να ναι γυρω στις 800 σε περιπτωση που γινει να ναι ισοβαθμισμενο αλλα κ παλι δν με καθησυχαζει!!!!!!!!

χτες βραδυ πχ πηγα σπιτι ειχα μια μικρη ταση...ειδα κ κατι πατατακια οταν ανοιξα το ντουλαπι αλλα ειπα ''οχι μαιρη μην το κανεις μην το κανεις'' και παρηγειλα μια σαλατα με κοτοπουλο λεω καλητερα να φαω σαλατα με ελια και κοτοπουλο κ λιγη σως παρα πατατακια....κ κρατηθηκα! αλλα το πρωι........ολα χαλασανε

----------


## marian_m

Κι εγώ τρώω συχνά έξω. Τα μεσημέρια δεν το πολυσκέφτομαι τι θα φάω. Το βράδυ δεν τρώω πολύ, πάω σε μέρη που μπορώ να φάω πιο ελαφριά και αν το ξέρω από νωρίς, προσπαθώ να φάω πιο ελφριά το μεσημέρι.
Γενικά, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι όταν τρώω καλά το πρωί και φάω ενδιάμεσα φρούτα, πεινάω λιγότερο κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας και ειδικά το βράδυ. Και δεν λιγουρεύομαι τόσο τα γλυκά. Η μπανάνα κι ο ανανάς είναι από τα πιο χορταστικά και γλυκά φρούτα. Και τα βρίσκεις όλες τις εποχές.

----------


## marian_m

1200 θερμίδες την ημέρα είναι λίγες, εκτός αν κάνεις δίαιτα. 800 είναι λιμικτονία. Αν τρώμε συστηματικά, κάτω από το όριο των θερμίδων που χρειάζεται ο οργανισμός μας, τότε κάνουμε μεγάλη ζημιά. Συνηθίζουμε τον οργανισμό μας σε λίγες θερμίδες, οπότε όταν φάμε κάτι παραπάνω, ακόμα και αν είναι στα φυσιολογικά όρια ανάλογα με το σωματότυπό μας, αμέσως αποθηκεύει λίπος, επειδή είναι συνηθισμένος να πεινάει. Γι' αυτό συμβαίνει με άτομα που βρίσκονται σε χρόνια δίαιτα -χωρίς λόγο- να βάζουν εύκολα κιλά μόλις φάνε λίγο παραπάνω.
Θα σου έλεγα να επισκεφτείς έναν διαιτολόγο, που θα σου δώσει μερικές σωστές συμβουλές ώστε να διατηρείς το βάρος και να απολαμβάνεις το φαγητό χωρίς τύψεις.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι το κανω κ εγω τρωω φρουτα αλλα τα χειμερινα δεν μαρεσουνε μισω τα μηλα ο ανανας με ξυνιζει καπως και οι μπανανες μαρεσουνε αλλα παχαινουνε. παρ ολα αυτα ο,τι κ να φας εχει θερμιδες ας πουμε χτες εφαγα ολη μερα 1 μπουγατσα το πρωι 1 σαλατα με κοτοπουλο το μεσημερι 1 γιαουρτι το απογευμα και το βραδυ παλι σαλατα με κοτοπουλο και να μανι μανι 1000 θερμιδες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σε διαιτολογους πηγαινα 5 χρονια ειληκρινα δεν εχω το κουραγιο ουτε την ορεξη να ξαναπεσω σε ενα τρυπακι να με ελεγχει καποιος καθε μερα ΤΙ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΕΣ πρεπει να τρωω κ να μαι αγχωμενη καθε φορα που θα πρεπει να με ζυγισει!!!!

----------


## marian_m

Αφού πήγαινες ξέρεις πώς να τρως υγιεινά. Και άρα ξέρεις, ότι 1000 θερμίδες είναι πολύ λίγες. Σίγουρα μπορείς να τρως γύρω στις 1700-2000 χωρίς να παχαίνεις, απλά για να διατηρείσαι.
Η μπανάνα δεν παχαίνει, απλά έχει περισσότερες θερμίδες από άλλα φρούτα. Δεν έχει λίπος. Πάντως, σίγουρα έχει λιγότερες θερμίδες από την μπουγάτσα!
Όχι πως δεν επιτρέπεται να φας και μπουγάτσα μια στο τόσο, ειδικά για πρωινό. Και μ'αρέσει και πολύ, η μπουγάτσα με κρέμα. Μου άνοιξες την όρεξη πανάθεμά σε! Αύριο μάλλον θα πάρω καμιά μπουγάτσα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι αλλα δεν εβαλα αχνη!!!χαχαχα

ναι ξερω αλλα σ λεω το κανω ετσι σε περιπτωση που γινει καποιο βουλιμικο να μην μετρησω παραπανω θερμιδες κ φοβηθω πως πρεπει να τα βγαλω!!!!γιατι να βουλιμικα γινονται τυχαια τελειως ξαφνικα. κ αμα εχω φαει τις αλλες μερες 1700 ε εκεινα τα βουλιμικα μετα θα μου τις αυξησουνε τις θερμιδες. προσπαθω να μετραω 8000 την βδομαδα γιατι θελω να χασω γμτ...

----------


## streidi

Κουκλίτσα, το θέμα είναι ότι και να φτάσεις στο σημείο να πεθάνεις από την πείνα, πάλι θα νομίζεις ότι είσαι πάνχοντρη! Με το να ασχολείσαι όλη την ώρα με το φαγητό χάνεις πολύτιμη ενέργεια από το να αντιμετωπίσεις τα αληθινά θέματα που έχεις. Και το χειρότερο από όλα ξέρεις πιο είναι; Θα το ξέρεις, φαντάζομαι, στο πίσωμέρος του μυαλού σου: Ποτέ καμια πληροφορία για το φαγητό δε θα σε κάνει να αισθανθείς καλύτερα. ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ στάνταρ δεδομένα, αλλά εσύ δεν μπορείς να τα δεις, και δε θα μπορέσεις ποτέ, όσο βρίσκεσαι σ'αυτό το λούκι. (Όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει και με το σώμα σου στον καθρέφτη.) Θέλεις να κάνουμε μια δοκιμή;
Είναι στάνταρ δεδομένο, ότι χρειαζόμαστε 35 θερμίδες για κάθε κιλό μας, για να μείνουμε στα κιλά που είμαστε. Εσύ λοιπόν για τα 51 σου κιλά χρειάζεσαι...1785 θερμίδες την ημέρα, δηλαδή 12.495 θερμίδες την εβδομάδα. 
Σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι καλύτερα; Σε πείθει να σταματήσεις τους εμετούς και να αγαπήσεις το σώμα σου; Μάλλον ήδη βρήκες κάποια δικαιολογία για σένα, σωστά;

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ειμαι 51 κιλα πια το ξερω επειδη οταν ημουνα 51 μ λεγανε ολοι πως εχω προβλημα. και δεν ηταν τρομερα χαμηλο βαρος!!!! πρεπει να μαι 55 δεν ξερω........ελπιζω οχι παραπανω..........

----------


## streidi

Όταν έλεγαν όλοι πως έχεις πρόβλημα εσύ πίστευες παρ'όλα αυτά ότι αδύνατη δεν είσαι, αλλά ότι ΟΛΟΙ οι άλλοι κάποιο λάθος κάνουν. Ε; Βρε κοριτσάκι μου δες τι κάνεις στον εαυτό σου...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι αλλα τι να κανω δεν μπορω αλλιως δεν ελεγχω την σκεψη μου!ασφαλως εχει γινει μεγαλη προοδος με τοτε οσο αναφορα τις υστεριες με αυτο το θεμα αλλα δεν εχει εξαλυφθει τελειως ακομα! δλδ τοτε δεν κρατιομουνα κ δν φχαριστιομουν τπτ κ ακομα κ 1 μικρο σοκολατακι να βαζα στο στομα μ με οδηγουσε σε επεισοδιο αλλα τωρα δεν εχω τετοιες τασεις ομως να που δεν παει.........παντα εχω την αισθηση πως οσο κ να χασω εχω παχουλα μπουτια!!!!και κωλο, δν ξερω....................τα βλεπω κοντοπαχουλα και οτι οση διαιτα κ να κανω ετσι θα ναι επειδη δν εχω καλουπι αλλων γυναικων με λεπτα ωραια ποδια ο,τι κ να κανουνε!!!!μ την δινουν οι καμπυλες και τα μπυτια αθλητριας δεν μαρεσουνε θελω να ναι τελειως καχεκτικα κ κοκαλιαρικα να φοραω ο,τι θελω!!!

εχω μια γνωστη που ειναι ψηλη κ αδυνατη πολυ αδυνατη και μαλιστα θελει να παρει βαρος κ δν παιρνει με τπτ μεχρι κ σε διαιτολογο παει γιαυτο το πραμα! οταν ακουω να λεει τετοια μ ρχεται να της βγαλω τα ματια και γενικα ναι την μισω απιστευτα επειδη χωρις προσπαθεια και κοπο εχει αυτο που ολες οι αλλες θελουνε και που αρρωσταινουνε με ολα αυτα που παθαινουν καθως οδηγουνται εκει που δεν περιμενανε!!!!!!και τοσες θυσιες ...

----------


## marian_m

> εχω μια γνωστη που ειναι ψηλη κ αδυνατη πολυ αδυνατη και μαλιστα θελει να παρει βαρος κ δν παιρνει με τπτ μεχρι κ σε διαιτολογο παει γιαυτο το πραμα! οταν ακουω να λεει τετοια μ ρχεται να της βγαλω τα ματια και γενικα ναι την μισω απιστευτα επειδη χωρις προσπαθεια και κοπο εχει αυτο που ολες οι αλλες θελουνε και που αρρωσταινουνε με ολα αυτα που παθαινουν καθως οδηγουνται εκει που δεν περιμενανε!!!!!!και τοσες θυσιες ...


Σιγά μη θέλουμε όλες να είμαστε κοκαλιάρες. Και ποιος είπα ότι τα ρούχα δείχνουν ωραιτότερα στις πολύ αδύνατες. Χειρότερα δείχνουν. Εγώ βλέπω μερικά μοντέλα και αηδιάζω. Δεν είναι ότι μ' αρέσουν οι παχουλές, μου αρέσουν αυτές που έχουν αρμονικό σώμα και τις σωστές καμπύλες εκεί που χρειάζεται.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι και αυτο που λες ομως εγω πιστευω πως ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο απ το να σαι τελειως στεκα!!!!!!!

εγω οσες μοντελες βλεπω τους πανε τα παντ και τους κανουν τα παντα. ειδηκα τα σορτσακια τα κολιτα και τα κολαν

----------


## streidi

http://stylejacking.com/2011/london-...nny-ill-models

Μπα, εγώ προτιμώ τις καμπύλες μου! :-)

----------


## marian_m

> http://stylejacking.com/2011/london-...nny-ill-models
> 
> Μπα, εγώ προτιμώ τις καμπύλες μου! :-)


Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι πιο άρρωστος, αυτές ή οι μόδιστροι που τις διαλέγουν?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σαφως και δεν λεω για αυτες που εχουν φανερο προβλημα..........ουτε εμενα μαρεσουνε. θα μαρεσε να μουν σαν την λιντντσει λοχαν, την λατρευω, η την κειτ μος κατι τετοιο...........

----------


## carrie

Zητω το πρεζακι και η αλλη που εχει κανει τη ζωη και την καριερα της &^$%@&#^%[email protected]# και μπαινοβγαινει στη φυλακη και την αποτοξινωση!! Ελα ρε μπροκεν συνελθε! Τι ειδωλα εινα αυτα!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εξωτερικα μαρεσουνε!!!! η μος δεν ξερω δεν την εχω παρακολουθησει αλλα η λοχαν ειληκρινα ειναι πολυ βασανισμενο κοριτσι ηταν απο μικρη στην πρεσσα και μεγαλωνοντας ειδε τον πατερα της να μπαινει φυλακη και να τους χτυπαει μονιμως, πιεση απο παντου....δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε πως ειναι η ζωη του καθε ενθρωπου. τρελαινονται ολες αυτες. δες την μπριτνει σπιαρς!!!!!! η λοχαν μαρεσει δν ξερω γιατι, ειναι τελεια πανεμορφη και καλη ηθοποιος. κατι μου βγαζει!!!!!λατρευω να την βλεπω σε ταινιες!

----------


## Lacrymosa

BrokeN_DoLL δεν φαντάζεσαι πόσο αε καταλαβαίνω....
Προχτές έκανα βουλιμικό επεισόδιο μετά από μια βδομάδα που ήμουν απολύτως οκ...πάντα εκεί που λέω πως όλα έφτιαξαν και άντε λίγο ακόμα έμεινε και το ξεπερνάμε . εκεί είναι που στραβώνουν όλα και άντε πάλι φτου κι απ την αρχή....Πήρα 16 καθαρτικά μέσα σε μία μέρα έχω ξεπεράσει κάθε προηγούμενο δεν ξέρω πού σκατά θα τραβήξει όλο αυτό αλλά πραγματικά φοβάμαι...Ημουνα σαν μαστουρωμένη, δεν μπορούσα να κουνηθώ, έτρεμα, χαρακώθηκα μετά καπάκι για να μη νιώθω, σχεδόν λιποθύμησα....κρατάω συνεχώς ημερολόγιο τι έφαγα και πότε, μετράω θερμίδες...φοβάμαι να ανεβώ στη ζυγαριά έχω τρελό άγχος γι αυτό που θα δείξει, ανεβαίνω πλέον μία φορά τη βρομάδα από εκεί που ανέβαινα 3 φορές τη μέρα και παραπάνω....
Αν χάσω τον έλεγχο γίνομαι σκουπίδι και μετά πάλι τα ίδια..σε καθρέφτη φοβάμαι να κοιταχτώ νομίζω πως θα τρομάξω μ αυτό που θα δω επίσης άλλοι καθρέφτες με δείχνουν πιο αδύνατη και άλλοι πιο χοντρή και δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω.....όταν ρωτάω τους άλλους συνήθως μου λένε ότι δεν είμαι χοντρή αλλά απ την άλλη κι άμα ήμουν δεν πρόκειται ποτέ των ποτών να μου το λέγανε ευθέως....ειδικά τα άτομα με το οποία συναναστρέφομαι εγώ......τις περισσότερες φορές για να μην πω όλες σου λένε ψέματα είτε για να μην σε στεναχωρήσουν και πληγωθείς είτε επειδή ζηλεύουν και δεν θέλουν να σε βλέπουν όμορφη και αδύνατη.....
έχω απίστευτα νεύρα που δεν μπορώ να κάνω εμετό δεν ξέρω τι σκατά έχω πάθει ενώ παλιότερα έκανα πολύ άνετα προχτές προσπάθησα και έκανα στην 24η προσπάθεια και κόντεψα να πνιγώ.....το χω ρίξει στα καθαρτικά πλέον σε σημείο που παίρνω και χωρίς να έχω κάνει βουλιμικό τρώω πχ κάτι και παίρνω 1-2 από πάνω......
αχχχ τα νεύρα μου....
(btw η kate moss είναι το είδωλό μου......:)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε συ ............................ μηπως εχουμε ξαναμιλησει παλια????????? εκανες μοντελινγκ?

να σ πω κατι, σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορω να κανω εμετο στεναχωριεμαι απιστευτα μετα απο 2 μερες αμα δν κανω καθολου μπορω να κανω. αλλα γαμωτο ειναι τοσο κουραστικοι οι υπολογισμοι δλδ πρεπει να νιωσεις φουσκωμα για να βγει φαγητο ειναι φορες που εχω φαει πολυ αλλα δν νιωθω να με εχει πιασει το φαι η κοιλια μ ειναι πιτα κ ετσι δεν βγαινει τπτ!!!

ειληκρινα σ μιλαω χαιρομαι να ξερω πως μπορω να κανω εμετο κ ας μην κανω!απλα να ξερω πως μπορω! να χω μια ασφαλεια!

παιρνεις φαρμακα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Οχι μοντελινγκ δεν εχω κάνει ποτέ......Θα ήθελε παρα πολύ να κάνω ηταν ανεκαθεν το ονειρο μου αλλά δεν ψηλωσα οσο θα επρεπε εμεινα στο 1,66.......
Ασε εγώ δεν μπορώ πια να κάνω εμετό και έχω τσαντιστεί αφάνταστα γιατί παλιά έκανα πολύ πιο εύκολα σε σχέση με τώρα που με το ζόρι προχτές τα βγαλα και φοβάμαι πολύ και αγχώνομαι μήπως δεν μπορέσω να ξανακάνω ποτέ γιατί δεν μπορώ όλο με καθαρτικά να τη βγάζω....τα έχω κάνει κατάχρηση πια και φοβάμαι μηπως πάθω τίποτα έχω ακούσει για κοπέλα που από μακροχρόνια χρήση καθαρτικών έπαθε καρδιακή προσβολή και πέθανε... 
Λογικά όσο περνάει ο καιρός και συνεχίζεις τους εμετούς χαλαρώνουν οι σφιγκτήρες στον οισοφάγο και μετά κάνεις πιο άνετα έτσι δεν είναι?? τώρα γιατί σε μένα να συμβαίνει τι αντίθετο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω....
Φάρμακα ναι παίρνω πέρα από καθαρτικά συνεχούς χρήσεως παίρνω ladose αλλά παρόλο που λει μεσα οτι βοηθάει στην βουλιμία δεν κάνει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο το ηλίθιο και παίρνω και lexotanil σε έντονο άγχος... 
Εσυ??

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ρε συ οχι δεν ισχυει αυτο ο φαρυγγας γδερνεται και πριζεται και δεν βγαινει η τροφη ευκολα αμα το κανεις συστημα!!!!!!!και γω σ λεω το παθαινω πολυ συχνα!!!!!!!!εχω ακουσει και εχω διαβασει για κοπελες που μεχρι και τροπους εχουν βρει να τα βγαζουν ανετα εχουν εκπαιδευσει την κοιλια να κανει παλινδρομισεις δλδ OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

θα σου προτεινα αμα εισαι ανασφαλης χωρις καποιο χαπι για αδυνατισμα να παρεις καποιο φυτικο μην παιρνεις καθαρτικα δεν εχω παρει ποτε γιατι εκτος απο αυτο που ειπες βγαζουν μονο το 10% της τροφης οποτε ποιο το νοημα στα σκατα δεν βγαινει ολο το λιπος παντα! περιορισμενα χαπια και καλα περιοριζουν στο εντερο το λιπος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

ladose δεν μου χε κανει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ

lamictal tudor ρωτα τον γιατρο σου..........μετα απο κεινα εχει μειωθει καπως η ολη κατασταση. ladose επαιρνα 4 φορες την μερα αλλα αλλαγη δεν ειδα.......

----------


## Lacrymosa

ισως γι αυτο δεν μπορω να κανω πια ευκολα εμετο...εχω δει σε video στο youtube και αλλου πως να κανεις εμετο αλλα και παλι το κοιταζα και προσπαθουσα και δεν γινοταν τιποτα....ειναι και η τεχνικη λιγο που αμα δεν το χεις οσα video και να δεις δεν το πετυχαινεις....
το ladose ειναι σκετη μαλακια.. 
το dylcolax που παιρνω νομιζω δεν ειναι φυτικο καθαρτικο..ισως πρεπει να βρω κατι φυτικο και πιο ηπιο...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εχει τετοια βιντεο το youtube με οδηγιες? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΔΕΝ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙς φυτικα καθαρτικα λεω να παρεις καποιο φυτικο χαπι για διαιτες οπως το proactol που παιρνω εγω ψυχολογικα θα δινει και ασφαλεια!

----------


## Lacrymosa

οχι ακριβως με οδηγιες..εδειχναν κοπελες που ξερνουσαν και απο οδηγιες δεν ελεγαν και κατι σπουδαιο...το πολυ πολυ να λεγαν αυτο με το νερο και το αλατι...
αυτο το proactol θελει συνταγη γιατρου για να το παρεις?? και τι ακριβως κανει διαλυει ως ενα βαθμο τα λιπαρα απ τις τροφες?
ειχα σκεφτει να παρω το alli αλλα ακουσα οτι ειναι επικινδυνο και τελικα δεν το πηρα....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

επαιρνα για 1 χρονο το xenical.............αλλα εχει μεσα ορλιστατη οπως και το alli και δεν συνησταται! το proactol το παραγγελνεις δεν θελει συνταγη!

κοιτα σου εχω στειλει πμ check your inbox

----------


## Lacrymosa

yeah το ειδα!!! σου εστειλα κι εγω!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οκ!!!! λοιπον ακου πως εχω σκεφτει τα πραγματα................συνηθως μετα απο ενα βουλιμικο διαστημα παιρνεις 5-6 κιλα επειδη χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος τροφες και δεν μπορεις να αρνηθεις και ταυτοχρονα εχεις κουρατσει να κανεις εμετο. συμβαινει 1-2-3-4 φορες να μην μπορεις να κανεις οποτε ο φοβος μην τυχον και δεν ξαναμπορεσεις σε κανει να δαγκωνεσαι να μην φας. 

μετα απο εκεινο το διαστημα χανεις χωρις να το καταλαβαινεις τα 4-5 κιλα που πηρες επειδη πλεον εχεις μπουχτησει και εχει ικανοποιηθει εκεινο το κενο.......καπως...........καταλαγ ιαζει δλδ μην νομιζεις πως ειναι ετσι για παντα απλα ισως τωρα εσυ να βρισκεσαι σε εξαρση. εξω βγαινεις και τετοια? εχεις ορεξη να βγαινεις και να ντυνεσαι? οταν βγαινεις περνας καλα η νυσταζεις αμεσως και φευγεις νωριτερα για να πας να κοιμηθεις?

----------


## Lacrymosa

ισως τωρα να ειμαι σε εξαρση...αλλα το οτι παιρνω καθαρτικα καθημερινα πλεον μετα το μεσημεριανο κυριως επειδη το μεσημερι τρωω παντα λιγο περισσοτερο δεν ξερω με χει ανησυχησει...το βραδυ δεν τρωω εκτος αν κανω βουλιμικο βασικα εχω ακουσει οτι το βραδινο φαγητο μετα τις 8 "κολλαει" στον οργανισμο και μετα αμα πας να κοιμηθεις κιολας δυσκολευει η καυση των θερμιδων.....εχω ακουσει βεβαια διαφορα σε σχεση με το φαγητο ειδικα στο internet και δεν ξερω τι να πιστεψω....
εξω βγαινω συχνα και διασκεδαζω μ αρεσει γενικοτερα....εξω οταν ειμαι ξεχναω τελειως το φαγητο εχω κανει εμετο 4-5 φορες μονο οταν ειμαι καπου εξω ειναι και λιγο οτι ειχαν ψιλοκαταλαβει κατι οι γονεις μου μια φορα που βγηκαμε με κατι συγγενεις και τους ειπα την κλασικη δικαιολογια οτι προφανως με πειραξαν τα μπαγιατικα που σερβιρουν και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ψιλοδισταζω να κανω εμετο καπου εξω...βεβαια εχω εγω το αλλο θεμα με την τουαλετα λογω των καθαρτικων που αμα αυτο με πιασει δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα....;)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αμα ξενιεσαι εξω ειναι καλο εγω τοτε δεν ηθελα να βγαινω ουτε να ντυνομαι ουτε να με κοιτανε ουτε ξεχνιομουνα...............

δεν ξερω κ γω τι να πιστεψω με οσα λενε στο νετ περι διατροφης. λενε απ την μια ειναι μυθος αυτο με το βραδινο

----------


## Lacrymosa

εξω οταν ειμαι δεν σκεφτομαι το φαγητο ισως και επειδη γενικα ντρεπομαι να τρωω μπροστα σε κοσμο δεν μπορω να με κοιτανε και αγχωνομαι αλλα σκεφτομαι οταν περπαταω οτι ισως ειμαι χοντρη και δεν το καταλαβαινω η οτι εχω βαλει κιλα και εγω το νιωθω και οι αλλοι το καταλαβαινουν αλλα δεν μου το λενε η οτι τα ρουχα που φοραω με δειχνουν χοντρη κτλ....
με το βραδινο πολλα ακουγονται δεν ξερω τι ισχυει παντως εχω την εντυπωση πως επειδη το βραδυ δεν κινεισαι και τοσο οπως την υπολοιπη μερα και αρα δεν καις θερμιδες οτι και να φας κολλαει και γενικως αποφευγω να τρωω το βραδυ...

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αμα το αποφευγεις εισαι σε καλο δρομο εγω 3 φορες την βδομ τρωω βραδυ :(

----------


## Lacrymosa

πολλες φορες βεβαια τυχαινει ολη μερα να μην εχω φαει καθολου και αντεχω και ειμαι μια χαρα και το βραδυ δεν αντεχω αλλο και πεφτω με τα μουτρα στο φαι και κανω βουλιμικο......τρωω τοση ποσοτητα που υπο φυσιολογικες συνθηκες θα ετρωγα σε 2 μερες και αμα σε σημειο καθομαι στο κρεβατι και δεν μπορω να κουνηθω σηκωνομαι μονο για τουαλετα...
σημερα δεν εχω παρει ακομη καθαρτικο...να δουμε θα αντεξω???
εντωμεταξυ παρολο που ζυγιστηκα και δεν εχω βαλει κιλα νιωθω πολυ χοντρη....αηδιαζω με τον εαυτο μου φοβαμαι να κοιταχτω στον καθρεφτη...κυκλοφορω παντου με 12ποντα ακομη και μεσα στο σπιτι για να νιωθω πιο ψηλη και αδυνατη....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω θα σ λεγα πετα την ζυγαρια ειναι το 1ο βημα με το που το κανα τα ειδα ολα πιο καλα....................
η ζυγαρια σε αγχωνει σαν να σαι σε πανελληνιες και να περιμενεις να δωσεις εξετασεις

----------


## Lacrymosa

ασε παλια ζυγιζομουνα 3 φορες τη μερα μπορει και παραπανω ο γιατρος μου ειπε να ανεβαινω μια φορα τη βδομαδα για να χαλαρωσω λιγο και να μην μου γινεται τοσο εμμονη ιδεα εξαλλου μου ειπε απ τη μια μερα στη αλλη δεν φαινεται ακριβως αν εβαλες ενω στην βδομαδα πανω εχει περασει περισσοτερος χρονος ωστε να φανει πιο σιγουρο αποτελεσμα τωρα ζυγιζομαι 1 φορα τη βδομαδα αλλα ωρες ωρες με το ζορι κρατιεμαι να μη ζυγιστω

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι καλα με τισ γυναικεσ ειναι αλλιως επειδη αμα το σκεφτεις 10 μερες πριν την περιοδο αρχιζεις να χεις κατακρατησεις και 1 βδομ μετα την περιοδο εχεις ωορυξια αρα παλι κατακρατησεις! οποτε 15 μερες τον μηνα εχεις κατακρατησεις και η ζυγαρια δειχνει αλλα!!!!!ειναι ελεηνο!

και επισης αμα εχεις φαει το προηγουμενο βραδυ πολυ την επομενη σε δειχνει μεχρι κ 2 κιλα πανω! το ξερω γτ κ εγω ζυγιζομουνα συνεχεια κ με την λιμοκτονια 2 ημερων εφευγαν τα 2 κιλα της ζυγαριας σαν μαγικο αλλα δεν ηταν ετσι ηταν τα υγρα! λιπος δεν φευγει απ την μια μερα στην αλλη ουτε κερδιζεις λιπος απ την 1 μερα στην αλλη!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι αυτο ισχυει.....παλια ας πουμε καποιες φορες 2 μερες δεν ετρωγα καθολου η το πολυ κανα φρουτο και την αλλη μερα με εδειχνε πιο λιγα κιλα και χαιρομουν κιολας η ηλιθια...οτι να ναι....
εντωμεταξυ το νερο με φουσκωνει αφανταστα και μισο ποτηρι να πιω πρηζομαι αμεσως και νιωθω πολυ χοντρη πλεον δεν πινω νερο το πολυ πολυ να πιω κανα χυμο 2 φορες τη βδομαδα και πολυ ειναι...τι μαλακια κι αυτη με το νερο ο γιατρος μου λεει να πινω πολυ νερο γιατι και καλα βοηθαει στο αδυνατισμα και διωχνει το φαγητο γρηγορα απο το στομαχι μαλακιες λεει παει καλα??? νερο πινω μονο οταν ειναι να κανω εμετο σιγα μην ειναι σαν καθαρτικο το νερο να διωχνει το φαι οτι θελουν λενε..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

οχι δεν το διωχνει αλλα ειναι καλος λιποδιαλυτης ρε συ εγω πινω καμποσο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!παντου το λενε πως κανει καλο το νερο!!!!
ποσα ποτυρια πινεις? σε εχω κανει αντ στο μσν αλλα δν εισαι μεσα καθολου

----------


## Lacrymosa

msn δεν μπορω να μπω το pc τα χει παιξει ειναι και παλιο......
νερο δεν πινω γενικως αποφευγω γιατι πρηζομαι συνηθως μισο με ενα ποτηρι την ημερα κι αυτο οχι μαζεμενο καπου καπου καμια γουλια τοσο βγαινει περιπου...το ιδιο προβλημα με το νερο ειχα και οταν ειχα την ανορεξια μισο ποτηρι να πινα με εβγαζε η ζυγαρια ενα κιλο πανω και με φουσκωνε πολυ ηταν κι απ την αφυδατωση και τωρα το ιδιο προβλημα με το νερο εχω δεν μπορω να πιω πολυ νιωθω οτι παχυνα....προτιμω κανα χυμο που και που αλλα κι οι χυμοι περισσοτερο κακο κανουν μ ολα τα συντηρητικα που εχουν ξεκινησα να στυβω πορτοκαλια για πιο υγιεινα (λολ)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ΝΑΙ αλλα πρεπει να πινεις εγω δν ειχα ποτε προβλ με το νερο μονο τοτε με την ανορεξια κ εγω που κ λιγο να τρωγα με το νερο πριζομουνα κ δν μπορουσα να ανασανω αλλα αμα ηταν σκετο νερο ηξερα οτι ειχα φουσκωμα απ το νερο αφου δν ειχα φαει κ τπτ αλλο κ δν με πειραζε

----------


## Lacrymosa

πρεπει να πινω αλλα δεν αντεχω να εχω μετα το φουσκωμα....εντωμεταξυ φοβαμαι μην παθω παλι αφυδατωση απ τα καθαρτικα....αλλα προς το παρον δεν εχω καποια ενδειξη για αφυδατωση..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

να πας να κανεις μια εξεταση αιματος να δεις πως πας. ποσο χρονων εισαι?

----------


## πιεσμενη

> εμενα γιατι στα 51 μ λεγανε πως ειμαι σαν να χω ανορεξια ολοι? ειδες π σ λεω? σκατα ποτε δν θα μαι αδυνατη οπως αλλες που ναι το καλουπι τους γεννηθηκα να μαι ζωον


 Εισαι 51κιλα... με ποσο υψος??? εχει σημασια..μεγαλη σημασια κ σιγουρα καποιοι θα στο εχουν πει....

----------


## Lacrymosa

> να πας να κανεις μια εξεταση αιματος να δεις πως πας. ποσο χρονων εισαι?


ναι πιστευω πρεπει να κανω εξεταση αιματος αλλα ξες τι φοβαμαι πολυ μηπως δειξουν τα αποτελεσματα κατι σοβαρο εχω φοβια γενικως με τις αρρωστιες και συνεχως το αναβαλλω.....20 ειμαι εσυ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Εισαι 51κιλα... με ποσο υψος??? εχει σημασια..μεγαλη σημασια κ σιγουρα καποιοι θα στο εχουν πει....


εμενα στα 44 μου λεγανε για νευρικη ανορεξια ενω δεν ειχα το ειχα ηδη ξεπερασει το θεμα της ανορεξιας τωρα που ειμαι 49-50 ακομα καποιοι μου λενε οχι τοσο για ανορεξια αλλα οτι ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη και να βαλω 1-2 κιλα το θεμα ειναι οτι αν βαλω δεν θα ναι 1-2 θα ναι πολυ περισσοτερα μακαρι να ημουνα πιο αδυνατη και να μην ημουν συνεχως στην τσιτα τι θα φαω και ποσο θα παχυνω...χτες βραδυ εκανα βουλιμικο τα νευρα μου μεσα γκρρρ...........

----------


## carrie

> msn δεν μπορω να μπω το pc τα χει παιξει ειναι και παλιο......
> νερο δεν πινω γενικως αποφευγω γιατι πρηζομαι συνηθως μισο με ενα ποτηρι την ημερα κι αυτο οχι μαζεμενο καπου καπου καμια γουλια τοσο βγαινει περιπου...το ιδιο προβλημα με το νερο ειχα και οταν ειχα την ανορεξια μισο ποτηρι να πινα με εβγαζε η ζυγαρια ενα κιλο πανω και με φουσκωνε πολυ ηταν κι απ την αφυδατωση και τωρα το ιδιο προβλημα με το νερο εχω δεν μπορω να πιω πολυ νιωθω οτι παχυνα....προτιμω κανα χυμο που και που αλλα κι οι χυμοι περισσοτερο κακο κανουν μ ολα τα συντηρητικα που εχουν ξεκινησα να στυβω πορτοκαλια για πιο υγιεινα (λολ)


Πας καρφι να αρρωστησεις? Τα μαλλια σου πως ειναι? Το δερμα? Τα δοντια?

----------


## πιεσμενη

> εμενα στα 44 μου λεγανε για νευρικη ανορεξια ενω δεν ειχα το ειχα ηδη ξεπερασει το θεμα της ανορεξιας τωρα που ειμαι 49-50 ακομα καποιοι μου λενε οχι τοσο για ανορεξια αλλα οτι ειμαι πολυ αδυνατη και να βαλω 1-2 κιλα το θεμα ειναι οτι αν βαλω δεν θα ναι 1-2 θα ναι πολυ περισσοτερα μακαρι να ημουνα πιο αδυνατη και να μην ημουν συνεχως στην τσιτα τι θα φαω και ποσο θα παχυνω...χτες βραδυ εκανα βουλιμικο τα νευρα μου μεσα γκρρρ...........


Παλι δεν καταλαβα τα 51 κιλα σε ποσο υψος τα εχεις.......μ αφησες με την απορια!! ;) Γιατι οταν εγω ημουν 51 κιλα(στα νιατα μου) με υψος 1,65 ημουν αδυνατη.... τωρα που ειμαι 70 ειμαι απλα γεματοαφρατουλα!! ;)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Πας καρφι να αρρωστησεις? Τα μαλλια σου πως ειναι? Το δερμα? Τα δοντια?


τα μαλλια μου ειναι προς το παρον μια χαρα το δερμα μου επισης δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι ανησηχητικο...τα δοντια μου απο τους εμετους δεν ειναι και στην καλυτερη κατασταση οπως και ο λαιμος μου που ειναι συναχως πρησμενος και ποναει...δεν μπορω να κανω εμετο εδω και πολυ καιρο ισως αυτο να φταιει...παντως δεν θελω να μου ξαναγυρισει σε ανορεξια αν και απ οτι βλεπω κατα κει το παω αλλα ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Παλι δεν καταλαβα τα 51 κιλα σε ποσο υψος τα εχεις.......μ αφησες με την απορια!! ;) Γιατι οταν εγω ημουν 51 κιλα(στα νιατα μου) με υψος 1,65 ημουν αδυνατη.... τωρα που ειμαι 70 ειμαι απλα γεματοαφρατουλα!! ;)


Ειμαι 1.66 και ειμαι 49-50 κιλα...αδυνατη και τοσο δεν ειμαι πιο πολυ θα λεγα οτι ειμαι κανονικη αλλα θα ηθελα να ημουν πιο αδυνατη....βασικα περα απ αυτο ειναι οτι δεν μου αρεσει το σωμα μου οπως ειναι χαλια ειμαι πχ εχω ψωμακια γυρω απο τη μεση που δεν φευγουν με τιποτα οση διαιτα και να κανω και οσες κρεμες κι αν βαζω και δεν μ αρεσουν οπως δεν μ αρεσουν και οι καμπυλες ευτυχως δεν εχω τοσο εντονες...θα ηθελα να ειναι ισιο και πιο ευθεια το σωμα μου..σοβαρα τωρα εσυ εισαι 70?????

----------


## carrie

Eγω ειχα φτασει 50-51 κιλα με υψος 1.77, απο ανορεξια. και δε θεωρω οτι ημουν παραδειγμα προς μιμηση. Ρωτηστε με οτι θελετε μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να γραψω για αυτο για να σας ξυπνησω. Εχω γραψει παλια εδω σε ενα θεμα, θα ψαξω να το βρω.


http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...9%CE%BA%CE%AE&

Οριστε, 4,5 χρονια πριν

----------


## carrie

> Ειμαι 1.66 και ειμαι 49-50 κιλα...αδυνατη και τοσο δεν ειμαι πιο πολυ θα λεγα οτι ειμαι κανονικη αλλα θα ηθελα να ημουν πιο αδυνατη....βασικα περα απ αυτο ειναι οτι δεν μου αρεσει το σωμα μου οπως ειναι χαλια ειμαι πχ εχω ψωμακια γυρω απο τη μεση που δεν φευγουν με τιποτα οση διαιτα και να κανω και οσες κρεμες κι αν βαζω και δεν μ αρεσουν οπως δεν μ αρεσουν και οι καμπυλες ευτυχως δεν εχω τοσο εντονες...θα ηθελα να ειναι ισιο και πιο ευθεια το σωμα μου..σοβαρα τωρα εσυ εισαι 70?????


ναι ειναι 70 και δεν εχει πεθανει απο τον καημο της για τα κιλα της, Ζει και βασιλευει. Κι εγω το ιδιο.

----------


## marian_m

> Eγω ειχα φτασει 50-51 κιλα με υψος 1.77, απο ανορεξια. και δε θεωρω οτι ημουν παραδειγμα προς μιμηση. Ρωτηστε με οτι θελετε μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να γραψω για αυτο για να σας ξυπνησω. Εχω γραψει παλια εδω σε ενα θεμα, θα ψαξω να το βρω.
> 
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...9%CE%BA%CE%AE&
> 
> Οριστε, 4,5 χρονια πριν


Συγκλονιστικό το άρθρο. Καλά έκανες και το επανέφερες. 
Δεν αντέχω να βλέπω να περιγράφονται με τόση ψυχραιμία, τρόποι για να καταστρέψει κάποιος τον οργανισμό του. Λιμοκτονίες, εμετοί, καθαρτικά. Και κάποιες βλάβες είναι μη αναστρέψιμες.

----------


## carrie

> Συγκλονιστικό το άρθρο. Καλά έκανες και το επανέφερες. 
> Δεν αντέχω να βλέπω να περιγράφονται με τόση ψυχραιμία, τρόποι για να καταστρέψει κάποιος τον οργανισμό του. Λιμοκτονίες, εμετοί, καθαρτικά. Και κάποιες βλάβες είναι μη αναστρέψιμες.


Ετσι οπως τα λες, κι εγω ειπα πιο πανω ρωτηστε με μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω, ξεχασα οτι βοηθεια για τα ατομα με διστροφικες διαταραχες ειναι αυτα που περιεγραψες, και οτι δε θελουν βοηθεια για να βγουν απο αυτο... :/

----------


## marian_m

> Ετσι οπως τα λες, κι εγω ειπα πιο πανω ρωτηστε με μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω, ξεχασα οτι βοηθεια για τα ατομα με διστροφικες διαταραχες ειναι αυτα που περιεγραψες, και οτι δε θελουν βοηθεια για να βγουν απο αυτο... :/


Φοβάμαι ότι όταν θ' αποφασίσουν να βγουν από αυτό, θα έχουν ήδη κάνει πολύ κακό στον οργανισμό τους και θα χτυπάν το κεφάλι τους στον τοίχο. Γιατί κάποιες βλάβες και αρρώστιες εμφανίζονται όσο μεγαλώνεις, όχι άμεσα.
Όταν λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή θα έχουν έλκος, κατεστραμμένα δόντια, καρκίνο στο έντερο και πόσα άλλα ακόμη, θα μετανιώνουν πικρά, αλλά θα είναι πλέον αργά.

----------


## carrie

Aκριβως, ξερω, εχω κι εγω ελκος! Ειτε λογω αυτου του διαστηματος ανορεξιας ειτε γενικοτερα της κακης διατροφης που εκανα και των διαιτων.. μαλλον αυτα τα δυο σε συνδυασμο. Κι απο ο,τι θυμαμαι και η μπροκεν ντολ τα εχει περιγραψει τα συμπτωματα του ελκους!

----------


## πιεσμενη

[QUOTE=carrie;236915]ναι ειναι 70 και δεν εχει πεθανει απο τον καημο της για τα κιλα της, Ζει και βασιλευει. Κι εγω το ιδιο.[/QUOTE 

κ οχι μονο αυτο αλλα κ εχω κ ρητο... ΤΑ ΠΑΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΛΗ ΜΟΥ Κ ΟΙ ΑΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΑΡΙ ΜΟΥ!!!!! Αν κ πρεπει να προσεχουμε το βαρος μας καθαρα για λογους υγειας...οσο κακο κανει η λιμοκτονεια για την επιτευξη του "ιδανικου" βαρους που εχουν καποια ατομα για τον εαυτο τους πολυ λανθασμενα αλλα τοσο κακο κανει κ η παχυσαρκια!!!!!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω αυτες τις 2 μερες νιωθω απαισια εκτος απ το οτι με πιανει το στομαχι μ απο αγχος και συγχηση οποτε παω να ντυθω, δεν ειναι μονο ο καθρευτης, πιανω το κρεας πανω μ και με πιανει καταθλιψη........αληθεια.......... .μου πανε χαλια οι μερες θελω να πεθανω, αυτη τη βδομ εφαγα 2 βραδυα ποπ κορν, 1 μερα μπισκοτα με μερεντα, χτες 1 παστιτσιο , το πρωι 1 μικρη πιτσα κ τωρα 1,5 πιτα σουβλακι με γυρο κοτοπουλο. τις αλλες μερες σαλατες ειχα φαει και φραουλες. αλλα οι θερμιδες μαζευτικαν και νιωθω σκατα δεν εχω καλη εικονα δεν εχω κανει κ εμετο, κ μ ρχεται να παθω κριση πανικου. νιωθω πως εχω παρει και δεν μ το λενε και μαλιστα δεν ξερω αν αυτα που εφαγα ειναι κανονικα και δεν κινδυνευω να με παχυνιυνε η οχι

δεν ζυγιζομαι πια

----------


## Remedy

βρε μπροκεν
τι ειναι ολα αυτα με τα κιλα και το φαγητο?
σε ειχα για πολυ κουλ γκομενα και μ αυτα που σε φοβιζουν μου δημιουργεις την εντυπωση οτι εισαι ενα κοριτσακι που φοβαται μηπως παρει κανενα κιλο και δεν βρισκει γαμπρο!
χαλαρωσε λιγο!
κριμα τα τατου!!!

----------


## claire

> εγω αυτες τις 2 μερες νιωθω απαισια εκτος απ το οτι με πιανει το στομαχι μ απο αγχος και συγχηση οποτε παω να ντυθω, δεν ειναι μονο ο καθρευτης, πιανω το κρεας πανω μ και με πιανει καταθλιψη........αληθεια.......... .μου πανε χαλια οι μερες θελω να πεθανω, αυτη τη βδομ εφαγα 2 βραδυα ποπ κορν, 1 μερα μπισκοτα με μερεντα, χτες 1 παστιτσιο , το πρωι 1 μικρη πιτσα κ τωρα 1,5 πιτα σουβλακι με γυρο κοτοπουλο. τις αλλες μερες σαλατες ειχα φαει και φραουλες. αλλα οι θερμιδες μαζευτικαν και νιωθω σκατα δεν εχω καλη εικονα δεν εχω κανει κ εμετο, κ μ ρχεται να παθω κριση πανικου. νιωθω πως εχω παρει και δεν μ το λενε και μαλιστα δεν ξερω αν αυτα που εφαγα ειναι κανονικα και δεν κινδυνευω να με παχυνιυνε η οχι
> 
> δεν ζυγιζομαι πια


σιγά τα πολλά που έφαγες! είσαι υπερβολική νομίζω.

----------


## claire

> msn δεν μπορω να μπω το pc τα χει παιξει ειναι και παλιο......
> νερο δεν πινω γενικως αποφευγω γιατι πρηζομαι συνηθως μισο με ενα ποτηρι την ημερα κι αυτο οχι μαζεμενο καπου καπου καμια γουλια τοσο βγαινει περιπου...το ιδιο προβλημα με το νερο ειχα και οταν ειχα την ανορεξια μισο ποτηρι να πινα με εβγαζε η ζυγαρια ενα κιλο πανω και με φουσκωνε πολυ ηταν κι απ την αφυδατωση και τωρα το ιδιο προβλημα με το νερο εχω δεν μπορω να πιω πολυ νιωθω οτι παχυνα....προτιμω κανα χυμο που και που αλλα κι οι χυμοι περισσοτερο κακο κανουν μ ολα τα συντηρητικα που εχουν ξεκινησα να στυβω πορτοκαλια για πιο υγιεινα (λολ)


αποφεύγεις το νερό?!?! για δοκίμασε να πίνεις ένα-δυο ποτήρια με το που ξυπνάς.

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Ειμαι 1.66 και ειμαι 49-50 κιλα...αδυνατη και τοσο δεν ειμαι πιο πολυ θα λεγα οτι ειμαι κανονικη αλλα θα ηθελα να ημουν πιο αδυνατη....βασικα περα απ αυτο ειναι οτι δεν μου αρεσει το σωμα μου οπως ειναι χαλια ειμαι πχ εχω ψωμακια γυρω απο τη μεση που δεν φευγουν με τιποτα οση διαιτα και να κανω και οσες κρεμες κι αν βαζω και δεν μ αρεσουν οπως δεν μ αρεσουν και οι καμπυλες ευτυχως δεν εχω τοσο εντονες...θα ηθελα να ειναι ισιο και πιο ευθεια το σωμα μου..σοβαρα τωρα εσυ εισαι 70?????


Nαι κοπελα μου... γιατι επαθες πανικο?? 70 ειπα...οχι 170!!! βαση υψους, σωματοτυπου κ ηλικιας 10 με 12 κιλα παραπανω ειναι...ε δεν θα πεθανω γι αυτα...!!Οκ..πρεπει να χασω 3-4 κιλα κ αυτο γιατι εχω προβλημα στα γονατα κ στην μεση...το γηρας ουκ αρχεται μονο του!!!!!Ασε που τα παραπανισια κιλακια μου αρεσουν κ στον φιλο μου... ;) Οποτε λεω να τ αφησω ως εχουν!!! ;)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Nαι κοπελα μου... γιατι επαθες πανικο?? 70 ειπα...οχι 170!!! βαση υψους, σωματοτυπου κ ηλικιας 10 με 12 κιλα παραπανω ειναι...ε δεν θα πεθανω γι αυτα...!!Οκ..πρεπει να χασω 3-4 κιλα κ αυτο γιατι εχω προβλημα στα γονατα κ στην μεση...το γηρας ουκ αρχεται μονο του!!!!!Ασε που τα παραπανισια κιλακια μου αρεσουν κ στον φιλο μου... ;) Οποτε λεω να τ αφησω ως εχουν!!! ;)


Sorry το 70 νόμιζα είναι η ηλικία σου και όχι τα κιλά....γιατί στην προηγούμενη σελίδα στο post σου που έγραφες για τα κιλά σου και έλεγες ότι 51 ήσουν στα νιάτα σου μετά που είδα δίπλα το 70 νόμιζα ότι είσαι 70 χρονών τώρα και μου κανε λίγο εντύπωση λέω 70 χρονών τόσο μεγάλη?? Βέβαια υπάρχουν και 70άρηδες και πολύ μεγαλύτεροι που γράφουν σε forum απότε και έτσι να ήτανε δεν θα έπρεπε να με εκπλήξει....ωχ ό,τι ναι είμαι άλλα βλέπω άλλα καταλαβαίνω.......
ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω....sorry και πάλι και ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκες......
(εντωμεταξύ δεν ξέρω τι με πιασε τωρα κατι σαν αγχος σαν συγχυση θα φταινε τα φαρμακα χεχεχ...)

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αποφεύγεις το νερό?!?! για δοκίμασε να πίνεις ένα-δυο ποτήρια με το που ξυπνάς.


Αααα πλέον δεν το αποφεύγω!!!! 2 μέρες σήμερα όλο νερό και χυμούς πίνω...παράξενο αλλά φούσκωμα είχα μόνο χτες σήμερα νιώθω πολύ ανάλαφρη..λένε ότι το νερό καταπολεμάει την κυταρρίτιδα άντε να δούμε τώρα που το ριξα στα υγρά τι θα γίνει...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Eγω ειχα φτασει 50-51 κιλα με υψος 1.77, απο ανορεξια. και δε θεωρω οτι ημουν παραδειγμα προς μιμηση. Ρωτηστε με οτι θελετε μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω. Δεν ξερω τι αλλο να γραψω για αυτο για να σας ξυπνησω. Εχω γραψει παλια εδω σε ενα θεμα, θα ψαξω να το βρω.
> 
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...9%CE%BA%CE%AE&
> 
> Οριστε, 4,5 χρονια πριν


Συγκλονιστικό το κείμενο......το διάβαζα και θυμόμουν πόσα απ αυτά μου συνέβαιναν όταν είχα στα 17 την ανορεξία.....πόσο σκληρή είναι η πραγματικότητα και πόσο διαφέρει από αυτό που οι περισσότεροι έχουν στο μυαλό τους για το αδύνατο σώμα...άλλο αδύνατο και υγιές σώμα και άλλο καχεκτικό και ετοιμόρροπο......είχα φτάσει 35 κιλά με 1.66 ύψος και ήμουνα σε τραγική και απελπιστική κατάσταση.....είχα πάθει αφυδάτωση και ήμουνα μισή μέρα ημιλιπόθυμη σε κώμα....3 μέρες ήμουν με ορούς γιατί ούτε ηλεκτρολύτες είχα ούτε τίποτα..ένιωθα ότι πέθαινα, πλήρης εξάντληση και αδυναμία, μου παίρναν αίμα και λιποθυμούσα, έτρεμα, πάγωνα, έμενα ακίνητη και φοβόμουν να κάνω το παραμικρό.....τότε για πρώτη φορά θοβήθηκα πραγματικά και μπορεί να ακουστεί υπερβολικό αλλά πίστευα ότι θα πέθαινα, ότι δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός....μου πήρε 5 μήνες για να ξεπεράσω πλήρως το πρόβλημα, από περίοδο έκανε ένα χρόνο να επανέλθει παρόλο που πήρα 3 φορές ορμόνες.....κόλαση....ό,τι και να πω θα είναι λίγο.....όποιοι το χουν ζήσει πιστεύω με καταλαβαίνουν......παρόλα αυτά το ξεπέρασα, το αντιμετώπισα και εκεί που πίστευα πως είχαν φτιάξει όλα, τσουπ ήρθε η βουλιμία...ώρες ώρες αναρωτιέμαι άραγε θα ηρεμήσω ποτέ????????? γιατί η σχέση μου με το φαγητό να είναι πάντα τόσο επώδυνη???

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ετσι οπως τα λες, κι εγω ειπα πιο πανω ρωτηστε με μηπως μπορω να βοηθησω, ξεχασα οτι βοηθεια για τα ατομα με διστροφικες διαταραχες ειναι αυτα που περιεγραψες, και οτι δε θελουν βοηθεια για να βγουν απο αυτο... :/


Αυτό το "δεν θέλουν βοήθεια να βγουν απ αυτό" δεν νομίζω πως ισχύει πάντα......δυστυχώς στην ανορεξία δεν καταλαβαίνεις το πρόβλημα και δεν παραδέχεσαι τίποτα ό,τι κι αν σου λένε μέχρι βέβαια να φτάσει η κατάσταση στο απροχώρητο...
όσον αφορά τη βουλιμία, σε μενα τουλάχιστον αυτό δεν ισχύει......
δεν πιστευω πως τα ατομα με διατροφικες διαταραχες δεν θελουν βοηθεια, απλα αρχικα δεν καταλαβαινουν το προβλημα τους..αλλά και με βοήθεια πολλές φορές πάλι είναι δύσκολο να τα βγάλουν πέρα..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> βρε μπροκεν
> τι ειναι ολα αυτα με τα κιλα και το φαγητο?
> σε ειχα για πολυ κουλ γκομενα και μ αυτα που σε φοβιζουν μου δημιουργεις την εντυπωση οτι εισαι ενα κοριτσακι που φοβαται μηπως παρει κανενα κιλο και δεν βρισκει γαμπρο!
> χαλαρωσε λιγο!
> κριμα τα τατου!!!


δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω.............νιωθω απαισια απαισια απαισια απαισια με μισω

----------


## carrie

> δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω.............νιωθω απαισια απαισια απαισια απαισια με μισω


Αυτο φαινεται απο την εμφανιση σου οτι μισεις τον εαυτο σου, ειδα τις φωτο με τα ταττου.

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Sorry το 70 νόμιζα είναι η ηλικία σου και όχι τα κιλά....γιατί στην προηγούμενη σελίδα στο post σου που έγραφες για τα κιλά σου και έλεγες ότι 51 ήσουν στα νιάτα σου μετά που είδα δίπλα το 70 νόμιζα ότι είσαι 70 χρονών τώρα και μου κανε λίγο εντύπωση λέω 70 χρονών τόσο μεγάλη?? Βέβαια υπάρχουν και 70άρηδες και πολύ μεγαλύτεροι που γράφουν σε forum απότε και έτσι να ήτανε δεν θα έπρεπε να με εκπλήξει....ωχ ό,τι ναι είμαι άλλα βλέπω άλλα καταλαβαίνω.......
> ελπίζω να κατάλαβες τι θέλω να πω....sorry και πάλι και ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκες......
> (εντωμεταξύ δεν ξέρω τι με πιασε τωρα κατι σαν αγχος σαν συγχυση θα φταινε τα φαρμακα χεχεχ...)


Aν μας το επιτρεψουν οι συνθηκες θα φτασουμε κ τα 70..... χρονια!!! ;)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> Αυτο φαινεται απο την εμφανιση σου οτι μισεις τον εαυτο σου, ειδα τις φωτο με τα ταττου.


τι εννοεις ακριβως?

με εχει πιασει αγχος και κριση. χτες με επιασε ανεξελεγκτη λογοδιαροια και φωναζα τοσο πολυ που εκλεισε η φωνη μ νιωθω υπερενταση και πολυ στρεσσαρισμενη με αποτελεσμα χτες περπαταγαμε στον δρομο κ ενιωσα διπλα στο αυτι που βουητο και μες στον δρομο εσκυψα και εκανα ''α'' οπως κανουμε οταν περναει ζουζουνι απ το αυτι μας γτ τρομαξα! δεν ηταν ζουζουνι ηταν η ιδεα μου απ το στρες και με κοιτουσανε καλα καλα ''τι επαθα''

----------


## Lacrymosa

εγω ειμαι εδω και μια βδομαδα μπορει και παραπανω σε τρελη υπερενταση ειμαι στην τσιτα συνεχως δεν μπορω να ελεγξω ουτε τα νευρα μου, ουτε το αγχος μου, ουτε τη σκεψη μου, ουτε τιποτα προσπαθω τουλαχιστον το φαγητο να το ελεγξω χτες παραλιγο να εκανα βουλιμικο τελευταια στιγμη αντεξα και δεν εφαγα τιποτα πεταξα τη σακουλα που ειχα βαλει μεσα ενα σωρο γλυκα και σοκολατοειδη στα σκουπιδια μετα βγηκα στο μπαλκονι εβγαλα μια δυνατη κραυγη..ηθελα εκεινη τη στιγμη να πεθανω....με πιασαν τρελα ψυχοσωματικα ανακατευεται το στομαχι μου συνεχεια νιωθω πως θα κανω εμετο θελω παρα πολυ να κανω δεν μπορω ομως με τιποτα....

----------


## carrie

Eννοω οτι ισως ειμαι και προκατειλημενη με οσα ξερουμε για σενα, οτι χαρακωνοσουν, οτι εχεις θεμα με τη διατροφη και τα κιλα σου κτλ, αλλα αυτη η μαυριλα που βγαζεις ενα ατομο με την εμφανιση, το ντυσιμο, το βλεμμα δηλητητριο και τα τατου με τους σκελετους και το "broken doll" δειχνει σαν να μισεις αυτο που εισαι, και τους αλλους γυρω σου που δεν "φτιαχνουν" αυτη την κουκλα που φωναζεις οτι ειναι "σπασμενη". Γενικα η μαυριλα που προβαλλει καποιος με την εμφανιση του, γκοθικ, χεβι μεταλ, μαυρα ρουχα, (εσυ εχεις και την προσπαθεια να φαινεσαι τινειτζερ ενω εισαι μεγαλυτερη), συμβαδιζει με το μισος ή/και την καταθλιψη, η οποια κι αυτη ουσιαστικα κρυβει μισος, περα απο συγκεκριμενες πεποιθησεις, ιδεολογιες και μουσικες, οι οποιες ουσιαστικα ειναι εκφραση μισους και θλιψης..

----------


## Lou!

carrie, εσυ τη νευρικη ανορεξια πως την ξεπερασες? εφυγε μονη της η πηρες βοηθεια απο ειδικο?

----------


## carrie

γραφω σε εκεινο το παλιο νημα πως εγινε.. Συνοπτικα, ειχα παντα μια λογικη αισθηση οτι 50 κιλα ειναι λιγα για το υψος μου, και ετρωγα κατι μαρουλοφυλλα, φρουτα, γιαουρτια και παξιμαδια. Αλλα ειχα μονιμο αγχος για το φαγητο οπως ειπα εβλεπα εφιαλτες, μισουσα οσους μου λεγανε να φαω, και χαιρομουν οταν μου ελεγαν πως καταντησες ετσι και οταν εμπαζα τα ρουχα και επιπλεανε πανω μου. δεν κρατησε πολυ αυτο, απο οκτωβρη με γεναρη θυμαμαι, και επειδη καποιοι το αμφισβητησαν τοτε οτι ειχα οντως ανορεξια, μιλησα εκ των υστερων με μια κοπελα ψυχολογο που εκανε το διδακτορικο της πανω στη νευρικη ανορεξια, και μου επιβεβαιωσε του λογου το αληθες. Μπορει να εχεις βηχα δυο μερες, μπορεις και 2 μηνες. Δεν παυει να ειναι βηχας ο βηχας των δυο ημερων! Αλλα για να απαντησω στην ερωτηση σου και εδω, εγινε ενα κλικ μεσα μου, απο κατι που ειπε καποιος καπου. Γυρισα σπιτι εκεινο το βραδυ θυμαμαι και ανοιξα το ντουλαπι και εφαγα. Δε θυμαμαι τι! Αλλα ηταν πολυ, και ήταν απελευθερωτικο, δεν ξερω πως θα μπορουσα να συνεχιζω να ζω κι αλλο με αυτο το βασανο. Πραγματικα σε αρρωσταινει. Ηδη σε διαστημα μονο τριων μηνων εκδηλωσα συμπτωματα. Δε θελω να ξερω ποσο χειροτερα γινεται αν διαρκουσε κι αλλο. Πες οτι ηταν θεια παρεμβαση αν πιστευεις στο Θεο, γιατι δεν νομιζω να συνηθιζεται να ξεπερνιεται ετσι η ανορεξια.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Διαβασα το post σου στο παλιο θεμα..Ησουν πολυ τυχερη που βρεθηκε εκεινο το ατομο εκεινη τη στιγμη μπροστα σου και εγινε το κλικ και αλλαξες συνηθειες...οντως δυσκολα ξεπερνιεται η ανορεξια ποσο μαλλον μ αυτον τον τροπο ησουν πολυ τυχερη που το ξεπερασες σχετικα γρηγορα γιατι οσο να πεις 3 μηνες δεν ειναι και παρα πολυ θελω να πω πως εχει σημασια και η διαρκεια ως ενα βαθμο αλλο να παλευεις την ανορεξια 3 μηνες κι αλλο 6 και παραπανω και μετα να αναπτυσσεις κι αλλες διατροφικες διαταραχες....
εγω δυστυχως δεν την ξεπερασα ετσι ευκολα δεδομενου του οτι κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο με αφυδατωση και μετα χρειαστηκε να νοσηλευτω για 2 μηνες....και μεχρι να επενελθουν πληρως οι λειτουργιες του οργανισμου περασε ενας χρονος....
παρολο που ειχα φτασει 35 κιλα με εβλεπα χοντρη...μονο οταν επαθα αφυδατωση και ενιωσα οτι μπορει να πεθανω φοβηθηκα πραγματικα...μεχρι τοτε μ αρεσε να ζω με στερησεις...ειχα σκοπο να διατηρησω για παντα αυτες τις συνηθειες.....περασε πολυς χρονος και προσπαθεια μεχρι να καταλαβω και να αποδεχτω τι μου συνεβαινε....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

carrie ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο να χαιρεσαι οταν σ λενε να παχυνεις και να μην σε νοιαζει αν σ λενε πως φενεσαι χαλια! ηταν οι ποιο ευτιχισμενες και συναμμα πιο δυστυχισμενες μερες τις ζωης μ πως να το εξηγησω ενιωθα πως καταφερνα ενα στοχο και ταυτοχρονα δεν ειχα το κουραγιο, ημουν πολυ κουρασμενη και αδυναμη, για να πανιγυρισω.

δεν ξερω αν τα ρουχα κ ολα αυτα αντιπροσωπευει αυτο που λες. παντα ημουνα ετσι απο μικρη..... κ επισης δεν ακουω χςβι μεταλ κ τετοια. ακουω χιπ χοπ και προτιτζι και λιγο μανσον και ρουβα και τζαστιν ομως!χοχ

δλδ δεν συχναζω σε καταγωγια και τετοια ισα ισα παω πολυ συχνα σε κλαμπ κ μαλιστα πολυ γνωστα και εμπορικα κλαμπ...δν εχει να κανει με το γουστο μ στο ντυσιμο....απλα ισως μαρεσει απλα ισως ξεχωριζω καπως απο τις αλλες δεν ξερω

το χαρακωμα ηταν μια φαση της ζωης μ, που παρ ολο που δν ειναι πολυ παλια, μου λειπει κ ειναι αρρωστημενο εως περιεργο

----------


## Lacrymosa

κι εγω εχω μεγαλο παρελθον με το χαρακωμα......και παρον....δεν μπορω να το σταματησω....ειδικα να γραφω λεξεις....ισως ξεσπαω στο σωμα μου μη μπορωντας να ελεγξω αλλα πραγματα...
εκανα βουλιμικο πριν απο λιγο..προχθες το καταπιεσα σημερα μου βγηκε οχι που δεν θα βγαινε...shit shit shit can't help anymore...:(

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σου λεω αλλα δεν μπαινεις καθολου μσν να μιλησουμε μηπως σε βοηθησω.........εμενα το βουλιμικο σταδιο δεν ειναι τοσο εντονο οσο τοτε το χω δουλεψει παρα πολυ

----------


## Lacrymosa

msn δεν μπαινω και τοσο συχνα γτ ειναι παλιο το κwLoμηχανημα που εχω και κολλαει...αα μπηκα τωρα πιστευω να μην σερνεται...
το χεις ξεπερασει δλδ τελειως η εστω σε μεγαλο βαθμο?? πως το αντιμετωπισες??

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν σε βλεπω κατι θα χει γινει λαθος

πιστευω με βοηθησε παρα πολυ η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη η συγκεκριμενη. γτ με τις αλλες δεν γινοταν τπτ

----------


## Lacrymosa

κανονικα εχω κανει συνδεση στο messenger τωρα τι σκατα γινεται δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...δειχνει οτι ειμαι εκτος συνδεσης?? πως φαινεται η κατασταση? δοκιμασε να μου στειλεις μηπως το παρω..(το ξανανοιγω να δω τι γινεται..)
τι φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ακολουθησεις?? δλδ σε βοηθησε να μειωθουν τα επεισοδια?? εμενα παντως το ladose που υποτιθεται ειναι και για βουλιμια τιποτα ιδιαιτερο δν εκανε..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν ξερω θα σ στειλω πμ το δικο μ να με κανεις εσυ μηπως εχει γινει καποιο λαθος.

το ladose ουτε σε μενα εκανε τπτ!!!!μετα απο πολλες αλαγες στην αγωγη μ εδω και μηνες ο γιατρος μ εχει σταθεροποιησει μια η οποια εχει μεγαλη διαφορα πανω μ. παιρνω 225mg tudor, 50mg lamictal, 0,5mg xanax και 2mg wisperdon (το οποιο αν δν εχεις ψυχωση δεν σου χρειαζεται εσενα γτ εμενα μ το αυξομοιωνει στα 4-5 αναλογα με το πως ειμαι)

----------


## Lacrymosa

δλδ σου κοβουν αυτα τα φαρμακα κατα καποιο τροπο την ορεξη??
εγω παιρνω ladose, lexotanil κ abilify δεν εχω βαλει κιλα γτ ειναι φαρμακα που δεν βαζουν κιλα αλλα στη βουλιμια δεν μ εχουν βοηθησει..(σε αλλα ομως προβληματα που εχω με βοηθανε αρκετα..)

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

σταθεροποιητες πιο πολυ και αγχολυτικο δλδ.........επαιρνα κ εγω για σταθεροποιητη το rifocus αλλα καλητερη δουλεια μ κανει το lamictal παντως δεν ειναι τοσο η ορεξη το θεμα δν ειναι να κοπει η ορεξη, ορεξη εχει ολος ο κοσμος. το θεμα ειναι να κοπει η βουλιμια επειδη την προκαλει η αντισταση μας σε πολλες τροφες με αποτελεσμα να ξεσπαει ο οργανισμος και να ζηταει απεγνωσμενα αυτες τις τροφες....εξου και τα βουλιμικα. 

να φανταστεις μεχρι περυσι εκανα 3 εμετους την μερα σχεδον απο βουλιμικα τωρα εχει μειωθει η αναγκη μ για τετοια στο ελαχιστο δλδ 1-2 την βδομαδα και παλι δν ειναι βουλιμια ακριβως. και δεν μου τροφοδοτει βουλιμια ενα σοκολατακι η μια καραμελα η ακομα και η μυρωδια φαγητων οπως πριν. με επιαναν βουλιμικα ακομα και οταν μυριζα κρεμα σωματος με γευσεις

----------


## Lacrymosa

μου τα δωσαν ολ αυτα γτ περα απο βουλιμια εχω κ διπολικη διαταραχη κ γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη με διαφορα ψυχοσωματικα..(απ ολα εχει ο μπαξες χεχε :) )δεν ξερω κατα ποσο η διπολικη κ το αγχος συνδεονται με τη βουλιμια κ την επιδινωνουν....ουτε κ τα φαρμακα κατα ποσο σχετιζονται...περα απ το ladose που υποτιθεται βοηθαει αλλα το παιρνω κ για αλλο λογο...
δεν πιστευω οτι θα μπορεσω να καταπολεμησω τη βουλιμια με φαρμακα....τουλαχιστον αυτα που παιρνω δν βοηθανε σ αυτο το θεμα...η ψυχοθεραπεια μ εχει βοηθησει αλλα ισως φταιει κ το οτι ειμαι κ λιγο ξεροκεφαλη κ εγωιστρια κ δν πολυακουω...ο γιατρος μ χει πει πως δν συνεργαζομαι κ τοσο κ οτι δν θελω να βγω απ το προβλημα μου...το οτι γενικως ειμαι αντιδραστικη κ ξεροκεφαλη ειναι στο χαρακτηρα μου πιστευω κ δν μπορω ν το αλλαξω,,οχι ομως οτι δν θελω να βγω απ το προβλημα..αυτο ελειπε να μ αρεσει κιολας.....
προσπαθω οσο μπορω να κραταω τον ελεγχο γτ αμα ξεφυγω δυσκολα συγκρατιεμαι ακομα κ ενα σοκολατακι ειναι ικανο να με κανει να φαω ολο το κουτι κ να πυροδοτησει βουλιμικο επεισοδιο....παντως εχω κανει προοδο εχω μειωσει τα καθαρτικα που παιρνω αυτο το θεωρω πολυ σημαντικο βημα αν κ παλι εχω αμφιβολιες..ο γιατρος μου χει πει οτι ειτε παρω 10 ειτε παρψ 2 την ιδια δουλεια κανουν αλλα δεν το πολιπιστευω αυτο...εχω συνδεσει την ποσοτητα που θα φαω με το ποσα καθαρτικα θα παρω....οσο πιο πολυ φαω η αν αυτα που θα φαω ειναι γλυκα κ τετοια τοσο περισσοτερα θα παρω...εχω φτασει και 16 μεσα σε μια μερα....

----------

